# Endura and Lemans bumper



## Duffman6968 (Jan 5, 2009)

Both these bumpers look exactly the same to me what are the differences and what are the similarities, i ask because my 68 GTO bumper is warped and pretty much junk and i know someone who is selling a Lemans bumper for about a 100 bucks i would like to just use that and put my 68 grille in it but dont know if it will work


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Endura bumpers were "exclusive" GTO equipent. Somebody just put the GTO bumper on their Lemans. Should bolt right up......


----------

